# Photo Shoot Pictures!



## QuarterAppy (Aug 28, 2013)

I had a photographer come out for a fall photo shoot last month on the 20th, and what an experience! I've never done a photo shoot before and was extremely nervous I'd look ridiculous like I always do in pictures. Luckily, I happened to get the best photographer ever! She was very patient and had a lot of good ideas for pictures. My boyfriend came to be in some, as well. Here's some of my favorites! 

This one's my very favorite, our expressions and the mood of the picture.


I love this one because it's got both my "kids" in it! Beautiful Fancy (Appy) and Handsome Comet (Quarter Horse)


Our family shot! This one took forever to get, between the horses and the dog. But I love the way it came out.


This one brings this quote to mind: 
"A lovely horse is always an experience… It is an emotional experience of the kind that is spoiled by words." –Beryl Markham 


I definitely look very happy in this one, which I love!


My horses make a cute couple! 


Fancy looking majestic, and Shadow (my dog) looking a little silly...


This is another high up-there favorite, it shows Comet's personality so well.


Fall leaves!


----------



## QuarterAppy (Aug 28, 2013)

and a few more!



















Which one do you think came out best? And please feel free to share a couple of your favorite professional photo shoot pictures too!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

very nice photos! I like this one the best:


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

All lovely photos I agree with Tiny ^

I'm hoping to get some done in the near future!


----------



## QuarterAppy (Aug 28, 2013)

Thank you both! I think the photographer really captured the perfect moment for that one. And to think I've only had her for almost 4 months now; "rescued" her back in July. She was in perfect health, but either going to a high-kill auction or possibly put down just because they didn't want her anymore. She's a total sweetheart and one of the smartest horses I've ever met.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

These are really lovely photos. I like the one with everyone on the truck the best.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Lovely photos! You all look so cute together <3


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Those photos are great! 

Your were afraid you'd look silly?...Haha, funny girl. You look great in all of them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I love your family favourite one (the initial photo on your first post) and then the favourite of Comet.. it's lovely!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Agree ^^ with the above!! So many were my 'favorites' as I saw each one!.... If I _had_ to choose, however, I agree with tinyliny. It captures the essence of pure bliss we all share with our beloved horses


----------



## QuarterAppy (Aug 28, 2013)

Thank you all so much for your kind words! The ones you all are pulling out are my very favorite ones as well. The photographer is Michella Photography, by the way, she's amazing.


----------



## fallengt09 (Oct 31, 2013)

Great pictures! 
I'm with everyone, I love the one with you laying on her neck and both of you have your eyes closed. It's such a peaceful picture


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Great pics!! The 8th pic in the first set is my favorite, the one of you and Comet.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

fantastic pictures!!!! I agree that the one of you and Fancy where your lying on her neck is my favorite!

You said share your own, so I will  Fall is a beautiful time for a photoshoot! we had one a couple weeks ago. Heres the link!

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/professional-photoshoot-horse-dog-family-300313/


----------



## steffijo29 (Oct 27, 2013)

I agree with tiny!!! And I also love the very last one with the fence!!


----------



## QuarterAppy (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone! AngieLee, your pictures came out great! I like the first one of you and Cody the most, then the one of you loping. Good action shot.


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful pictures!!!! 

I've been wanting to do something like this for YEARS! haha


----------



## QuarterAppy (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks, LindyPhoebeRuby! You should look into it! I'm sure it depends where you are, but I think I got a pretty good deal here, in Northern VA. The photographer said she could stay out for a maximum of 10 hours to get the perfect shots (it only took us 2ish) and ended up taking over 350 pictures. The end result was a private online gallery of about 100 pictures (the ones that turned out good) that I had full access to downloading to my computer, full size. She also offered that if I wasn't satisfied, she would come out and re-shoot for free. Of course, that wasn't necessary! She got the pictures ready in less than a week, including editing out the poop in the fields and such. And she was very patient with the horses moving around. All this was $250! I think it was a really great deal. And having these pictures is priceless.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

They are all great pictures, your photographer did a wonderful job! My favorite would have to be the one of you, boyfriend, dog and horse walking away, the foliage and scenery in that picture is just beautiful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QuarterAppy (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks, MsLady


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Beautiful pics, no way I can choose one that is a favorite, so many good ones there.


----------

